# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Em cần tìm 1 thợ sửa máy Plasma ạ

## colavn87

Tình hình là bên em năm ngoái có lấy 1 máy Plasma, em sử dụng chưa thành thạo cho lăm
Và máy đang có vấn đề là: Khi cắt, đến phần vật liệu bị cong mũi cắt cọ vào vật liệu và cháy mũi
Em mong bác nào có thời gian về hướng dẫn cho em chút kỹ thuật vận hành và sửa chữa luôn máy cho em

----------


## colavn87

Bác nào giúp được thì liên hệ em theo số 0945475200

----------


## Diyodira

bác ở đâu, chụp tấm hình dung nhan em nó cho ae biết đường để liên lạc

----------


## colavn87

> bác ở đâu, chụp tấm hình dung nhan em nó cho ae biết đường để liên lạc

----------


## Diyodira

Chia buồn nha, bác mua kiểu máy này thì thua rồi.

----------

Thiết Bị Tự Động Hóa

----------


## cuong

woa bán lại đi ạ

----------


## Thiết Bị Tự Động Hóa

Loại này giá rẻ nên chất lượng không cao.

----------


## Diyodira

> Loại này giá rẻ nên chất lượng không cao.


không có cơ sở để nói đắt nay rẻ, chỉ nói đến kiểu máy thôi

----------


## solero

> Chia buồn nha, bác mua kiểu máy này thì thua rồi.


Thua là như nào vậy cụ?

----------


## Diyodira

> Thua là như nào vậy cu?


Mình chỉ nêu 2 điểm này thôi: 
- cồng kềnh chiếm diện tích gấp đôi hành trình cắt, máy 1.3m x 2.5m thì phải dành 1 khỏang trống gấp đôi 2.6m x 5m
- chỉ thích hợp cắt oxy/ga (tốc độ rùa)

----------


## xuanhoa84

bác ở khu vực nào?

----------

